# Copy shows to Series 2



## Alan747 (Jan 28, 2015)

I have an old Series 2 TiVo unit and would like to place a collection of old shows on the hard drive for viewing. These were previously saved on my computer using TiVo Desktop and later kmttg. My plan was to buy a subscription for a while in order to accomplish this. When I contacted TiVo recently, I was told they are no longer selling new subscriptions for Series 2. 

So my question is, does anyone know of an alternative way to copy/transfer these shows? I should mention that I have one of those models that requires a PROM replacement in order to hack (not a practical solution for me), although I don't know if that would be absolutely required for this kind of once-and-done action. Also the TiVo will not connect to my wifi unless I let it access the internet, I assume to call home first. I have not done that in case it would lead to some kind of irreversible inactivation, and also out of concern that it might cause a problem with my current active subscription. 

I am looking for a way to either transfer the shows to the TiVo directly or to its hard drive if mounted in my computer. Any helpful advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just leave them on a NAS and use Kodi to view?

-KP


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Since it does not have a subscription any more and Tivo stopped activating on Series 3 and older models, you are out of luck. This unit is useless.

Transferring shows is part of the subscription, as well as guide data, recording functions.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

As mentioned, it's not possible if you don't already have lifetime service or existing service on the S2. You might be able to pick up an S2/S3 with lifetime cheap on Craigslist if you really wanted to do it this way (versus playing them through some other method on your TV).

Scott


----------



## Alan747 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks to all for the informative replies to my post. I think the Kodi approach would be a bit too high tech for my set up (old but nice CRT TV with external digital tuner box and antenna). Seems like an interesting thing for those with newer devices though. 

I read that in some cases people have installed Debian on a TiVo box as an alternative to the protected software. It seems this is difficult, but assuming wildly that I could get it to work, I thought perhaps I could use their DLNA server package on the TiVo and an old Roku I have on the TV side, which has a DLNA media player app. 

Does this approach seem sound in principle, or am I missing something? Also, with the original TiVo-installed software out of the picture, would I still need the PROM replacement?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Alan747 said:


> read that in some cases people have installed Debian on a TiVo box as an alternative to the protected software. It seems this is difficult,


Hadn't heard of that being possible but found a post from 2002 on the other forum. You'd be better off posting there if you are taking this path.

Scott


----------



## grimjax (Jun 17, 2011)

Alan747 said:


> Thanks to all for the informative replies to my post. I think the Kodi approach would be a bit too high tech for my set up (old but nice CRT TV with external digital tuner box and antenna). Seems like an interesting thing for those with newer devices though.
> 
> I read that in some cases people have installed Debian on a TiVo box as an alternative to the protected software. It seems this is difficult, but assuming wildly that I could get it to work, I thought perhaps I could use their DLNA server package on the TiVo and an old Roku I have on the TV side, which has a DLNA media player app.
> 
> Does this approach seem sound in principle, or am I missing something? Also, with the original TiVo-installed software out of the picture, would I still need the PROM replacement?


The PROM replacement (and subsequent hacking of the firmware) would allow you to run an FTP server inside the TiVo itself and then push over files/shows from the PC. I've done it before a time ago and it can get a bit messy (if I recall right, it can cause kernel panics if too much is going in the background on the TiVo, or sometimes the show chunks will be out of order).

It would basically be "Encode show to MPEG", "Encode MPEG to .TY file", "Start FTP server inside TiVo", "FTP over to the TiVo and upload the .TY file to the right directory".

If you are worried about the machine phoning home, you can use a router and just block the Internet for the IP address address of the TiVo. Again, if I recall correctly, the biggest thing about letting the machine call home is that they may push a software update. If there's not a patch for the particular version, there is a command you can issue to swap from the primary software partition (active) to the secondary partition (backup) and then you can reboot your TiVo and have your hacks back.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I've got an old S2 with a unsupported lifetime subscription on it that I'll give you for the cost of shipping. It's not a true lifetime unit as TiVo has been lazy in turning it off so it still shows up as lifetime. It seems that a few members here were able to use these to transfer lifetime to another unit but TiVo never turned them off.

Transfer your shows from computer onto this or record to this until/if TiVo ever shuts it off. By then it'll already be loaded. I'm pretty sure its got a 1tb drive, but I could be mistaken.










It hasn't phoned home in 2 months but am doing that now. I believe that's why the service level is blanked.

PM me with your mailing address and how you get your programming and I'll run guided setup on it before sending out to make sure it's not throwing an S03 code when you get it.

I don't think it would be wise to transfer this into your name, it might throw a flag up and TiVo could brick it. But, once you get it and get the recordings on it we could try.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

rdrrepair said:


> I don't think it would be wise to transfer this into your name, it might throw a flag up and TiVo could brick it. But, once you get it and get the recordings on it we could try.


You cannot transfer shows to it unless its on your Tivo.com account, as well as have the software up to date.

Tivo connections needs to be done about every 6 months, but doubt they will un-subscribe it.

S2 are limited to what can be transferred, only SD content. There are also no streaming apps for it. OTA requires a digital converter box, IR Blaster for control. Cable needs the DTA just as if its just connecting to a TV, IR Blaster for control.
Everything recorded on S2 are analog, so video on a HD TV will be grainy.


----------

